# Buffalo Lithia Water Bottle



## Sarah Scott (Jul 7, 2013)

My husband and I love this bottle!!! It is embossed with Buffalo Lithia Water Natures Materia Medica. Embossed w/ a woman sitting on bench w/ pitcher. The bottle stands 10" high. Has anyone seen this bottle before?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 7, 2013)

This should answer all your questions and more. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/buffalo-lithia-water-bottle/m-279284/tm.htm
 They are a super looking bottle as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Sarah Scott (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you so much!  When I get a chance tomorrow I will read up on the history. We actually have two of these bottles. The one shown has the better embossing. What are these currently selling for?


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2013)

These are very popular because of their size and the great embossing, they are also found in others colors and embossing styles, great window bottles...


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2013)

In the $15-25 range most likely, some variants sell for alot more...


----------



## Sarah Scott (Jul 7, 2013)

We found a third one while digging and gave it to one of the truck drivers hauling dirt. Him and his wife were so happy to have it because when they went to Niagara Falls they saw one for sale at $150.00.


----------



## epackage (Jul 7, 2013)

Here are the ones most recently sold on Ebay, you'll see a wide range based on color, condition and original labels...

 http://www.ebay.com/dsc/Bottles-Insulators-/29797/i.html?_sadis=200&_ipg=200&LH_TitleDesc=1&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_sticky=1&_from=R40&_sc=1&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_adv=1&_sop=10&LH_Sold=1&_trkparms=65%253A3%257C66%253A4%257C39%253A1&LH_Complete=1&_dmd=1&_nkw=buffalo+lithia&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR6.TRC0.A0.Xbuffalo+lithia.TRS0&_odkw=buffalo&_osacat=29797


----------



## botlguy (Jul 8, 2013)

You guys are all wrong, hers are different and worth $100,005 each. I saw one on eBay and that's what they were asking for it. Ebay NEVER lies. So there !




 (Most of you guys already know I'm kidding,,,,,,,,,,, Right?)


----------



## glass man (Jul 8, 2013)

I had a very pretty teal green one and sold it or 350 dollars in the 90's...but yep the aqua ones are common and don't go for a lot..love em though!!Jamie


----------



## NHkeith (Jul 8, 2013)

I had one of these I was selling at the flea market a few weeks ago, the weather was in the upper 90s, and I didn't have a pop up tent. at the end of the day, I went to wrap it up in paper to pack up, and the bottle shattered. 

 I was asking 30$ for mine at the flea market. 


 here are some ebay sold listings of that bottle. some as low as 6.50 and different colors and varieties ($277 with label)
 I would say average selling price was 15-40$. the citrine, and darker blues, greens go for bigger bucks. 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Buffalo+Lithia+Water+Bottle&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc


----------



## Sarah Scott (Jul 8, 2013)

That is really unfortunate the bottle shattered.
 I have all of my bottles sitting outside on a trailer. I was thinking about moving them back inside because of the heat! After that thunderstorm yesterday they all got a good washing though!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 8, 2013)

Here's another link Sarah. https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-505339/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm
 It's a bit more specific to a particular glass maker. Check the heel on the back for E.H.E. CO.
 Actually there is loads of info if you do a bit of research. Some is probably more up to date by now.


----------



## Sarah Scott (Jul 8, 2013)

The letters embossed on the bottom back are D. O. C.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 8, 2013)

> I had one of these I was selling at the flea market a few weeks ago, the weather was in the upper 90s, and I didn't have a pop up tent. at the end of the day, I went to wrap it up in paper to pack up, and the bottle shattered.
> 
> I was asking 30$ for mine at the flea market.
> 
> ...


 I've said it before and I'll say it again. Glass, records, CD's and any plastic plus many other items don't mix with heat and sun. Don't even display them in a south facing window.

 Also, be careful when paying huge sums on a label if buying online. A flash from the camera will bring that brightness out and look amazing but it may be so dark you can't read it on arrival.

 Ask first.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Sarah Scott
> 
> My husband and I love this bottle!!! It is embossed with Buffalo Lithia Water Natures Materia Medica. Embossed w/ a woman sitting on bench w/ pitcher. The bottle stands 10" high. Has anyone seen this bottle before?


 
 I dug a few when I was a kid I still have one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> In the $15-25 range most likely, some variants sell for alot more...


 

 Color is King! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2013)

Here is mine. It is darker aqua,I forgot to change the setting on my camera. 

 Like E said $15 to $25 mine was free. The smiley face is in the dust on the bottle.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 8, 2013)

> The letters embossed on the bottom back are D. O. C.


That's going to give you a wide range, 1880 to 1930... ish.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> You guys are all wrong, hers are different and worth $100,005 each. I saw one on eBay and that's what they were asking for it. Ebay NEVER lies. So there !
> 
> ...


 

 Are you?  [8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 8, 2013)

> worth $100,005 each


The extra $5 must be for the media mail in a big envelope.[8|][8|][8|]
 []


----------

